# Tradtional Archery Pheasant Hunt UPDATE! Post 24



## jerry russell (Feb 7, 2014)

We are contemplating putting together a pheasant shoot/trad gathering and I have been tasked with trying to see if there is enough interest to pull it off. We would need 15-20 folks to split the cost evenly. Here are the details:

Traditional Archery Pheasant Hunt
Location: High Point Quail Preserve Locust Grove, Georgia (30 minutes South of Atlanta) 
Date: Saturday March 8, 2014 
Time: 0800 start till we get tired

The event: We will start the day with a 150 bird tower shoot. This is a shoot where the birds are released from a tower in the middle of a large field. There will be several safely positioned stations around the field where 2-4 archer will shoot from. All arrows must be flu-flu fletched with blunts or some type of judo point. You will be pass shooting the birds. After the tower shoot we will break for a group lunch ($5.00) and shoot the bows in some fun archery games. We also have access to a two station skeet range so bring your shotgun and shells. Following this, we will take back to the fields and surrounding woods to stalk and push the birds and or use some pointing dogs. All hunting will be trad bow only. This will be a full day of fun with a great group. The cost is based on the number of folks we get to attend but will be in the range of $115.00-$130.00. This is substantially less than this place normally charges for a tower shoot alone plus he is giving us the run of the place for the entire day.  Again, I am only the organizer and will only be taking the money up for the event host.

Right now we have about 8 folks committed but we need 12ish more. If you think this is something you would like to do, shoot me a PM asap and give me your contact information. We would need to fully commit to him by Feb. 22. If you want to attend you will have to pay to reserve a spot so that we are assured of meeting the minimum number of people. If we hit the minimum number of people required, kids can shoot free. Non-hunting guest are free and welcome. I would love to see this as an annual event.

A little additional background on this place... Luke and I have volunteered here on many Wounded Warrior and Purple Heart hunts. I organize retrievers for these hunts. The owner is a special dude and takes care of our servicemen.

To see what the place looks like and for more information on how these shoots work visit:

http://www.highpointquail.com/#!continental-pheasant-hunts/c15re


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll go first... Me and Luke are in.

That means two hunters and two for lunch.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2014)

It can't get no funner than shootin' at "live" flyin' targets!  You know I'm in short of some major life event keeping me from it. Thanks for taking the time to put this together Jerry! Going to be one great day of flingin' arra's.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 7, 2014)

If I can work out child care, I will volunteer my pointing dogs in exchange for a few shots at the tower shoot.


----------



## PRlongbow (Feb 7, 2014)

Count me in, I've got to put these flu flu arrows to use somehow


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 7, 2014)

You know I'm in. Plus learning how to make flu flus!!!


----------



## PRlongbow (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking good, there fun to make but a lot more fun to shoot!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 8, 2014)

OK, this is how we will get this done in ensure we pull it off.

If you are in, you will need to send a check to me but make it payable to High Point Quail. Make it out for $125.00. If we have a couple folks less than needed, it will go up to $130.00 (max). If we have over 20 people, the price will go down and you will get a refund before the hunt. If the hunts is canceled I will destroy your check or mail it back to you.

Important- If you pay please understand that we are expecting you to come and we have counted you as a spot to help pull it off. In other words if several folk commit and back out at the last minute, the others would be left to cover the total cost at the shoot. Having said that, If something happens and you can't make it, you can transfer/give/sell your spot to another traditional archer. 

When we get enough hunters for a safe number, we will close down the sign-up. Again, we need 20 folks to make it affordable.
Lets see how the sign up goes and then I will ask for the checks to be mailed to me around Feb 15. I hope we can pull this off. It will be an awesome day and it is a rare chance to shoot flying stuff.

The deadline to let me know if you can make it is Feb. 15ish. 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## EVandermay (Feb 8, 2014)

*Count me in!!*

If this is anywhere near as fun as the Traditional Rabbit hunt a few weeks ago, I wouldn't miss it for anything.  Count me in for one shooter, and Cassie will be there but she won't be shooting.  

I can't think of a better way of spending a saturday than flinging arrows up in the air at birds, and watching the dogs go crazy.  Hope to see a bunch of tradbow friends!  Maybe we will even get to see Jerry perform his trademark between-the-legs archery shot...


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm working that wknd, I'll have to miss this one.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 9, 2014)

Only 6 so far want in on this????? I hope it's only because of the weekend and most folks don't get on the computer until they get to work.

Shameless bump.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 10, 2014)

I am pumped about this and sure hope we pull it off. This is a rare chance to shoot at flying stuff.  We will need to shut it down at 22 hunting folks (max) for safety. There is no limit on non-hunting friends. It was just listed on a couple of national Trad sites so hopefully we will have a great time together with some great folks.


----------



## EVandermay (Feb 11, 2014)

Just fletched some flu flus, I'm locked and loaded. This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2014)

EVandermay said:


> Just fletched some flu flus, I'm locked and loaded. This is gonna be awesome.



Need pic for proof.

Here are mine I made up from some old aluminum 2114's.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice Al.


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 12, 2014)

Justin and me are likely in.. I know for sure in a couple of days...

Lee


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 12, 2014)

We are inching closer to enough people. If you guys are on the fence, think hard about it. It will be an all day good time. We are getting some off of some other traditional websites. We will cut it off at 20 hunters to ensure a safe number of people.


----------



## gurn (Feb 12, 2014)

Man that gotta be a good time.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm in. Ethan too.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 12, 2014)

Video  coming soon im sure..


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> I'm in. Ethan too.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 16, 2014)

I had a kind fellow tell me in the most gentlemanly way that he wouldn't want to participate in the pheasant shoot because in his opinion it was not fair chase. I certainly respect his opinion and I too believe in fair chase standards for hunting, but this is not hunting, it's shooting.  Trying to hit a flying target with an arrow is challenging at best especially when it is a live target. The pheasants are raised for these purposes and not for introducing them to the wild where they would never survive anyway here in Georgia. I don't think it's much different than raising chickens to later slaughter and eat. The difference between chopping their heads off with a hatchet and shooting them with an arrow is that shooting them is more fun and aides in enhancing your shooting skills. Were it not for pheasant shoots of this type where pheasants are not natural to the environment the pheasants wouldn't have ever been born in the first place. Because it is shooting and not hunting fair chase practices shouldn't come into play, in my humble opinion. In any event, for me at least, I think the pheasants will have an extreme advantage for escaping any arrows I might fling at 'em.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 16, 2014)

Still looking for some folks to come shoot some birds. Right now it is looking not so good that we will hit the minimum. I am trying to put together a plan b if well fail to get the minimum. We have 5 more days so if this is something you are thinking about, let me know.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like we are 100% full for this hunt. Thanks for the responses. If any openings come to be, I will post it here. 

1. A safety reminder for those that are signed in:

Field points, bird points, blunts or judo heads only- No broadheads.

2. You absolutely need brightly fletched flu-flu arrows as there will not be time to search for lost arrows between shots. Paul with P&A archery will be shooting with us so if you need arrows made up, give him a shout. He made up my manly looking arrows for this hunt.

3. You must bring and wear a hunter orange vest (minimum) and a hat if you have it. If you are bringing a non-hunting guest and they are going anywhere near the hunting field, they must have orange on as well.

We will be shooting skeet during lunch so if you want to participate you need to bring a box of shells (low brass #8) for a 12 ga. I will have a couple of guns for loan. 
We are still planning lunch but we will cook out or have something brought in. Bring a little $ for that. Bring a couple target arrows/point because we will most likely play the Al Chapman archery game at lunch if time allows. 
If you have briar pants/chaps I would sure bring them. We will be pushing some sticky cover.

This is going to be fun!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2014)

jerry russell said:


> Looks like we are 100% full for this hunt. Thanks for the responses. If any openings come to be, I will post it here. I will be rolling a camera so stay tuned!!!



Good job Jerry.


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking forward to this. 

I hope I can hit one. Pheasant is tasty!


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 6, 2014)

OK the shoot is just around the corner. If you are scheduled to hunt, you should have received an email from me with place, time, lunch details etc.  Looking forward to this gathering!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! What a day!!! 15 birds bagged. Pic's and stories to follow I am sure.


----------



## gtfisherman (Mar 8, 2014)

It was E P I C!!!

Great time. These hunts are so much fun. I look forward to each and everyone. I've made so many good friends thru them and love hunting with everybody.


----------

